# Advice - Spark Plugs/Long Wheels Bolts



## TomFox26

Hi,

Im looking for some advice for the below items if anyone has any that would be great.

1.Spark plugs for a standard 225

2.Extended wheel bolts.Standard 225 18s and forge spacers.

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

TomFox26 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im looking for some advice for the below items if anyone has any that would be great.
> 
> 1.Spark plugs for a standard 225
> 
> 2.Extended wheel bolts.Standard 225 18s and forge spacers.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, Standard plugs NGK PFR6Q, gap 0.8mm. 30Nm/22ftlbs
Length of bolts depends on thickness of spacers. 27mm + width of spacers.
Hoggy.


----------



## David C

Exactly….
“Forge spacers” isn’t a dimension…
🤷‍♂️

Standard bolt length (tip to start of taper) + spacer thickness = new bolt length.


----------



## desertstorm

When fitting extended bolts with spacers there are two tyes of bolt available. Radius and Taper seat. OE wheels and a very small amount of aftermarket wheels use radius seat bolts, 95% of aftermarket wheels use taper seat bolts. Just make sure you get the right bolt seating for the wheels you are using.


----------



## TomFox26

@David C @desertstorm thanks! it was the "seat" type i was more clueless about.....

In regards to spark plugs are there any other recomendations?

Thanks


----------



## droopsnoot

I think I've got BKR6E plugs in my APX engine. I've certainly bought some, three times.

As I read it, the main reason for the long-life spark plugs is because of all the stuff you have to move out of the way to replace them. If you're paying someone, you want the plugs that should last 50k. I wonder if the rest of my car will last that long, sometimes.


----------



## desertstorm

BKR6E or if you want to push the boat out for a longer lasting plug BKR6EIX








Spark Plug - BKR6E


GSF Car Parts stocks all of the car parts, accessories, and tools that you’ll need to keep your vehicle in good shape. Free UK delivery. Shop online today.




www.gsfcarparts.com













Spark Plug - BKR6EIX


GSF Car Parts stocks all of the car parts, accessories, and tools that you’ll need to keep your vehicle in good shape. Free UK delivery. Shop online today.




www.gsfcarparts.com


----------

